# childminding service in dubai....please help



## caitmor2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi there

After approximately 1 week of trawling through the internet and finding no information with regards to childminders in Dubai, I wonder if you could advise me or even point me in the right direction ?

My husband and I are looking to move to Dubai as soon as he secures work. He is a paramedic so hopefully will find something although all the advertising agencies websites can be very confusing. I am employed in the UK as a residential childcare practitioner, fully qualified with over 7 years experience in this field. I understand that Dubai doesnt have much cause for residential childcare but im wondering if there would be much scope for me to offer my services as a childminder and if so the where is best for me to advertise my services ?

Whoever between myself and my husband secures employment first will dictate the location of our residence therefore it would be beneficial to parents with regards to travelling etc if they retained my services in advance.

I fully understand the complexities of trying to juggle both a young family and career and am flexible in my view to working hours. I am positive I can provide an excellent service to families, its just knowing where to start that is the problem.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

This is a tough one to answer. Basically the majority of paramedics here are Filipinos and other Asian nationalities (from what I've seen anyway) - you can imagine they don't get paid a great deal. I suspect many western paramedics/EMT's are working in a military capacity across the Middle East, so your husband might have to look at those options if he wants to earn any decent money.

Secondly, with regard to child-minding, people here use maids (not qualified nannies - you'd be lucky to come across one with any proper childcare training) - who again work for peanuts - so I'\d think you'd really struggle in that area, if I'm totally honest. Also you could not offer your services without a visa/labour card, so you'd either have to find employment, or start your own company doing it. Working for someone who is not your sponsor is not allowed, and carries big fines.

Sorry it's not more positive, but I think that's the reality of the situation.


----------

